# Shoe Organizers



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I made these shoe organizers for my wife's walk in closet. The low one doubles as a bench and the high one doubles as a place to set her jewelry box. I got the idea for these from a set of plans in Woodsmith for a wine bottle holder. I modified the plans a bit and this is what I came up with.


----------



## Bob E (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice idea. I could use that, but getting the wife and kids to use it would be another story.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

wow, she has a lot of shoes!   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

rob.hough said:


> wow, she has a lot of shoes!   :thumbsup:


Tell me about it!. She used to have about twice what you could fit in these racks. Now she has worked it down to just what fits in these racks and some boots. Let's put it this way. Before we moved itno our house, I turned the 4th bedtoom into a closet!:blink: Before you ask, there's not a stitch of my clothing in that closet.:laughing:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I understand completely.
Nice work Ken.


----------



## ArizonaNick (Nov 30, 2007)

rob.hough said:


> wow, she has a lot of shoes!   :thumbsup:


I thought just the same. This is one of the projects I need to make.


----------



## srt205 (Nov 1, 2007)

My wife just saw your post. She seems to think i am going try that. LOL.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

srt205,

They weren't hard to make......just very time consuming. :laughing:


----------



## nylarlathotep2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

ken i need that for my grilfriend she has the second bedroom as a closet and the bottem 4 ft of the room are shoe racks of all diffrent sizes metal, plastic and made out of bricks and planks of wood. 

maybe i can talk the boss in to it. ( for some reason shes happy with it now? and it looks like crap) maybe i should sabatash it and make the high one fall ..... the have her ask me for somthing hmmmm.. i dont know why i did not think about that before!


----------



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice work there, Ken. Got anything in a size 88? That as in 88 pairs of shoes my daughter has. I think I would make the lumber yard sales quota if I purchased that much oak. lol.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice - but I would need a bigger one for the wife boots...err.. I mean shoes. . . Gota try that lower one.


----------

